
Instavest: The Startup That Wants to Uproot Hedge Funds - ikeboy
http://www.wsj.com/articles/instavest-the-startup-that-wants-to-uproot-hedge-funds-1477319576
======
ikeboy
>Khatri had been combing through thousands of posts on Seeking Alpha and
contacting as many as 50 users a day. Some flagged Khatri’s messages as spam,
and the site’s administrators locked him out so many times that Khatri created
more than 15 accounts.

